# Anyone had to have a second d&c? (Update P4, been scanned & it's a botched D&C!)



## dan-o

I think I have a problem. 

I had my ERPC last friday (12 weeks) was OK for two days after, but then started passing clots with really painful cramps. 
My doctor put me on augmentin to rule out infection & asked me to come back today if I'm still having problems, as I may need to be referred back to the hospital for a second d&c/erpc/whatever.

I was sick yesterday & had more painful cramps afterwards, but didn't pass anything else apart from fresh blood. I don't have a fever or any discharge & I have been scrupulously clean, so I don't see how I can have an infection?

Today I just feel sick, with period painy type cramps & backache. I'm very tired despite having 18 hours sleep. I also look a wreck, I seem to have developed spots on my face, my skin is pale & my abdomen very bloated despite not being able to eat much.

I did an HPT this morning to check my HCG & it is defintely darker than the one I did a week ago. In fact it's darker than the one I did two days ago.

Has anyone else had to have two D&C's to remove all the tissue? Is it common?

I knew I shouldn't have had a D&C, I should have just continued to wait, wish I could turn back the clock :(

I'm so upset about all this, not sure if it's the hormones, but I keep bursting into tears 24/7. 

I just want 'me' back, I'm not used to being ill & certainly had no idea what I was letting myself in for by choosing the surgical route, I thought it was the 'easy' option :cry:


----------



## Schmelly

Oh hun that sounds dreadful. I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through this. The emotional trauma is bad enough without having to deal with these physical problems too. I hope the doc manages to sort things out for you really soon so that you can begin to heal properly. :hugs:


----------



## rachjim98

Oh Dan-o I am so sorry I was hoping things were getting better for you after you horrible ordeal. Many:hugs: to you my friend am so sorry this is dragging on the way it is.


----------



## Nicki2202

:hug::hug:
Oh I'm so sorry to hear, I can only imagine how you must be feeling, it's bad enough having a MC but for surgery not to work is awful. I hope you do feel better soon and they get to the bottom of this 
:hug::hug:


----------



## Chilli

My thoughts are with you! I have had some terrible pains lately and had to go back for a scan yesterday to check if I needed another D&C and I felt petrified, so I know how you feel. If you do have to have another one try to stay strong, the physical side will be over soon... I don't know what else to say, I'm so sorry


----------



## dan-o

Aww thanks guys :hugs: I'm so fed up with it all right now.

Anyway, I'm off to see my GP... again, lol. 
They couldnt fit me in today so I'm in at 7.30 in the morning, yikes! :shock: 
They must think I've gone mad, before I started TTC I would go see them about once every 2 years, for something simple like a broken arm :rofl:

I think I will ask for a couple of HCG betas this time :)


----------



## lou1979

Wow huni you poor thing :(

let us know how you get on xxxxxx


----------



## Nicki2202

How did u get on at the docs?


----------



## todteach

Hi hun. So sorry to hear about your loss.:hug: xox 

I needed a second d&c for my first miscarriage. My first missed miscarriage was discovered after spotting then cramping and (lastly) gushing blood on May 17th. Had my first d&c on May 18th. 

Eleven days later I was in for a second d&c as they didn't remove everything, and I had developped an infection. I was passing large silver coloured clots and having excrutiating pain, to the point of nearly fainting. (my poor husband was witness to all of this) Since I had nothing to compare this to, I thought it was normal. 

The doctor sent me for blood tests and an ultrasound. They discovered that my levels were still quite high, and saw "retained products of conception" in my uterus. I was put on Keflex (antibiotic) and booked in for the second d&c. 

When a d&c is performed, it is a blind sweep of your uterus. They don't use a camera or scope for the procedure, which amazes me as when you have knee surgery, they use a scope for crying out loud. And there's already an opening down there (no need to make an incision!) 

I hope this is not happening with you hun. And if it is, I know that you will be fine. You are a strong person, although you may not feel that way right now. And please don't say that you wouldn't have gone through with the d&c in the first place had you known. At the time, this was the best option for you. I had been told that I could wait it out or have the surgery. The doctor was leaning towards the surgery, so that is the method that I chose. Had you waited you could have been weeks in limbo, and it is so hard to attempt to heal emotionally when baby is still inside. Does that make sense? 

Having said that, my second miscarriage was done naturally at home, but baby's heartbeat had stopped at 7 weeks this time, not 12 weeks like the first time. February 9th I was told that baby's heartbeat was gone, I miscarried February 16th. So, baby was seven weeks, but I was nearly ten weeks gone at this point. If I hadn't miscarried naturally in another 2 to 3 weeks, I was to call back to the doctor's office. To me that's a long time. At that point they would have done a d&c, for my second pregnancy. 

Fingers crossed tightly that you're okay. pm me if you want to chat. i should be on the computer again tomorrow night. take care hun xox Sending you :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Thanks hunni, sorry to hear you went through all that, sounds like you've had a really rough time of it. :hugs:

I have no idea why they do it blind either, there must be a reason, but with todays technology it seems odd they don't take advanage of it :confused:

I did try my best to wait, but 2 weeks on from finding out that my baby had definitely died, I was still showing no signs of MC at all. I would have preferred to be induced, but they had no beds for a while, so opted for my last resort, a D&C, mainly to preserve my sanity, lol!

...Anyway, I saw my doctor again this morning & he definitley thinks it was an infection as I've responded well to the antibiotics, he said I look a different person to the one he saw on tuesday :)
I'm to go back next thursday/friday for some betas if my HPT's are not neagtive by then, just incase I am still retaining something, but he thinks i've probably passed it already & it's now a case of waiting for my hormones to drop & the bleeding to stop.

I feel so much better now too, hopefully NOW it's over, lol. (deja vu, lol!)

It's just my luck to be one of the percentage who has an infection or retains some tissue after the D&C tho, lol! I'm the sort of person who always gets the hair in my meal at a restaurant, or two left shoes, or a washing machine which leaks etc etc :rofl:

Thanks to everyone for listening to me wailing & whining through all this :hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

So sorry sweety, you have really been through it.

Glad all went well today though.

A step in the right direction hopefully 


:hug:


----------



## pharrison87

Heya... I had to have a second D&C (the first one was on my 21st birthday!) I bled for 4 weeks straight afterwards, two days after being put onto antibiotics due to an infection i bled clots like someone had opend a tap and had seriously bad cramps! I was in Hospital for 4 days waiting for another D&C which went well. 

Its hard enough going through it once let alone having to bleed everyday for a month then be told you have to do it all again!!!

I only had a D&C because they said 'there was less risk of infection'.... 

So i am very glad you have responded well!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## who's_mummy

Glad you got on ok at the doctors and are feeling better, sorry you had to go through all that to get there though.

:hugs:

Gemma x


----------



## moonmama

Hi, I'm new to this. So sorry for your loss 

I had a second erpc 4 days ago-the first one was 17 days before that, It was picked up at 12 weeks that there was no hb. I would say ask for a scan! with me I'd been passing clots and had heavy bleeding right up until I went back for a second opinion but it had all subsided over the weekend so I almost didn't go-but when they scanned me there was still quite a bit of retained product there. I had also completed a course of 2 different anti biotics because my GP said it sounded like an infection but I was told during the scan that the infection has spread to my fallopian tubes so it looks like I wont be able to conceive again- although I'm on 3 different antibiotics now and i'll be rescanned next week so there is just a tiny glimmer!. As if having 2 mc in a row and 2 erpcs isn't bad enough. So please get checked out xx


----------



## who's_mummy

moonmama, I'm really sorry to hear about that, what a time you've had :(. Fingers crossed for you for your next scan.

:hugs:
Gemma x


----------



## dan-o

Oh my god moonmamma, that is frightening. I hope you will be OK :hugs:

If I was told I couldn't have any children because of a procedure I never even wanted, I think I would go seriously off the rails. I feel physically sick at the thought of it.

Did you have any physical symptoms of the infection (if you don't mind me asking)

I think I will seek a second opionion if it can get that serious that quick. 
Thanks so much for letting me know. 

Sending you prayers moonmama xx


----------



## moonmama

Hi Dan-o, no I dont mind you asking at all- sorry for TMI though! The only real sign that it was an infection was the persistant bleeding after 2 weeks and a slightly fishy smell to my loss (sorry!) But I had no temp that I can recall and the smell did seem to improve with the ABs. I put the abdo pain down to the after effects of the erpc. I read about the risks of infection, but to be honest just didn't really take it seriously and just wanted to feel better and have a new cycle so I could try again. Hindsight is a wonderful thing though isn't it?!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks so much moonmama. 

I'd love a scan to check everything is gone, but I know for a fact I wont get one uness I kick up a hoo haa or go private.
I'm going to sleep on this info & have a good think on what to do next. 

:hugs: xx


----------



## susan_1981

I was just thinking, have you tried doing a digital test? I'd probably try one with the conception indicator and see what it says. I hope you get this all sorted. It's bad enough having a miscarriage let alone what you are going through now. I hope you get some answers soon xxxxx


----------



## TheNewWife

Wow, Dan-o, I keep checking back in this section to see how you're doing. :hug: You sure have been through it all. As terrible as this sounds, it has made me more grateful for my "easy" miscarriage. :(

Hang in there. I just know there are great things waiting for you when it's all over.


----------



## dan-o

Had a terrible night, the cramps got so strong at 4am I could no longer sleep, I then started passing clots & fresh blood with each cramp. I was filling an extra thick pad every half hour, in fact at one stage I went right through one in ten minutes & soaked blood into the bed. Thank goodness I have a steam cleaner, yuck.

It eased up at about 7am & the cramps seems to have gone back to a dull ache. 
My blood has gone back to medium/light flow. I'm going to ring the gyne ward direct today & if I get fobbed off again I plan to turn up at A&E next time I get an episode like this morning.

I'm so fed up & exhaused & poor OH doesnt know what to do with himself. 

Gahhh, when will it end?


----------



## dan-o

susan_1981 said:


> I was just thinking, have you tried doing a digital test? I'd probably try one with the conception indicator and see what it says.

Great idea! I didn't think of that, I'll get some today! x


----------



## honey08

gosh how awful to get an infection,i never went bk after my dnc , didnt need to, but uknow wot eles? after my dnc i did a hpt and it was blaring negative uknow :? and i was as far as u, mmc at 12wk ............ takecare x


----------



## dan-o

I just called the ward & spoke to the nurse who looked after me when I had the D&C last week, small world. She said go right to A&E, now & the on call gyne will take a look.

So off I trot, I'll update when I get back xx :hugs:


----------



## todteach

Good luck hun! Hoping that this is the end of the clots for you. You might be passing the rest on your own, and won't need the second d&c. 

Sending positive vibes your way and lots of love. :hug:


----------



## Schmelly

I hope todteach is right and that it means you won't need the 2nd dnc. I really feel for you, it's terrible that you're going through this.

Big :hug: and let us know how you get on at the hospital :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I'm back! :D

Saw a wonderful gynacologist at the hospital today, he's run a whole load of blood tests, taken swabs for infection & did a very thorough examination.

My cervix is closed now (& my bleeding had stopped again- typical!) so he thinks I've either passed the tissue, or it's just clamped up again to contuinue the 'pregnancy', in which case I will definitely need a second D&C. There is also the possibility it's not pregnancy tissue I'm passing & might be blood from an injury to the womb of some sort.

I get the results of my tests in a couple of hours..

So glad I went, I thought they would make me feel like a hypochondriac, but they were genuinely concerned about my symptoms & very sympathetic about the MC, bless em. 

I also found out I have retroverted uterus (no one ever mentioned _that_ before!)

*Update-* I got my results & everything looks fine, but my HCG is still up a bit so I'm in for a scan on monday so they can check 100% one way or another. Thankyou NHS, I've certainly got my moneys worth this time, lol!


----------



## orange-sox

Glad they are looking after you hun, I've been thinking about you a lot through all of this, you are so brave dan-o! 

:hugs: for you, I hope this is all over for you soon poppet


----------



## todteach

dan-o said:


> I'm back! :D
> 
> Saw a wonderful gynacologist at the hospital today, he's run a whole load of blood tests, taken swabs for infection & did a very thorough examination.
> 
> My cervix is closed now (& my bleeding had stopped again- typical!) so he thinks I've either passed the tissue, or it's just clamped up again to contuinue the 'pregnancy', in which case I will definitely need a second D&C. There is also the possibility it's not pregnancy tissue I'm passing & might be blood from an injury to the womb of some sort.
> 
> I get the results of my tests in a couple of hours..
> 
> So glad I went, I thought they would make me feel like a hypochondriac, but they were genuinely concerned about my symptoms & very sympathetic about the MC, bless em.
> 
> I also found out I have retroverted uterus (no one ever mentioned _that_ before!)
> 
> *Update-* I got my results & everything looks fine, but my HCG is still up a bit so I'm in for a scan on monday so they can check 100% one way or another. Thankyou NHS, I've certainly got my moneys worth this time, lol!

Glad everything went well hun. xox I'm happy to hear that they're going to scan you. That way you'll be sure of everything. 

I have a retroverted uterus too! I was told nothing to worry about (by three different doctors including gynecologist) because of it though......during pregnancy it will tilt forward. My mom and sister both have it too, hereditary.

Sending you :hug: hun. Everything will be fine on Monday, and you'll know for sure that you have passed all clots. Take care love xox


----------



## moonmama

Really relieved for you Dan-o! Been wondering all day how you got on. Hope it all settles down for you now! BTW i did a hpt today and its still faintly pos! I had my scan to tell me baby had no hb on 23rd feb and 2 erpcs since and its still loitering! When will it all end?! 
xxxx


----------



## littlestar

:hug: dan-o I hope everything is back to normal for you soon!


----------



## Nicki2202

Oh you sure are having a time of it....i'm sooo sorry for you and hope all returns to normal soon so that you can get back to normal :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## RobenR

Dano-O I am so sorry you are going through this and having such a horrible time.


----------



## rachjim98

I am glad to hear you maybe finally getting some answers and this horrible experience will hopefully be over soon. Thanks for the update.. xoxox


----------



## dan-o

Hi guys, well.. I got some answers today :)

I still have a thick womb lining, which is a bit raggeddy from where the D&C thinned it out, looks OK tho, just a lot thicker than they'd have expected. If I don't conceive, before my first AF it will likely be much heavier than normal, but then should be back to normal cycles after that. They said is 100% fine to try, as the lining's so thick, just a slight increased risk of a chemical pg if it embedded in a dodgy patch.
They also saw a fairly large clot, which I will probably pass with another bleeding episode in the next few days, or I might be lucky & pass it in little bits for the next week on and off :)

But... the bad news is they have cut me inside, 3 times. The worst of which has taken a 7mm chunk out of one of the supporting muscles. The gyne came and explained why it had happened & what they can do about it. As it looks ok, they aren't going to take any action, but it could scar or adhere, in which case (worst case scenario) I could possibly be temproarily infertile until I can have another procedure, bit like a lap & dye with a camera, which can scrape away the scarring.

Lovely.


I get the results of the swabs on weds, but they couldn't see any infection from the scan & don't suspect it from my symtoms. Seems most ;ikely all the blood was from the cuts inside me.

Oh and they also lost my file & notes, so have had to start a new one. Very odd.

I feel OK about it all, I know it's gone wrong, but at least I'm informed & I will most likely make a full recovery in time :D


----------



## rachjim98

Wow... and the saga contiunes, glad you feel ok about it all. You are one strong lady!
At least you arent ](*,)hitting the brick wall anymore.. Goodluck dan-o :hugs:


----------



## SarahC

Blimey!! I really hope this is the end for you now, I don't know how I would have coped. You certainly are one strong lady!!

:hug:


----------



## who's_mummy

Glad you've got some answers at last, onwards & upwards now!

:hug:
Gemma x


----------



## honey08

aww hun, FX all this will be over soon and u will get a super sticky :bfp:

u shud maybe ask ur doc about babyasprin (75mg) (not to take if uv any blood probs) baby asprin can help with ur lining and implantation !!!! 
wishing u all the best hun xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Glad you've got some answers! xx :happydance:


----------



## Nicki2202

Yeh Glad you know whats what....i'm so very sorry for what you have been through...goodluck in the future though
xxx


----------



## Schmelly

At least you have some answers now, and at least you know what's going on. You have had such a terrible time and I find myself getting increasingly angry by all the shitty things that happen to good people. 

I hope the end is in sight and you start to get back some normality soon. It has really dragged out for you, emotionally and physically. Huge :hug:

Stay strong dan-o. You'll get there :hugs:


----------



## littlestar

Stay strong Chick!

:hug:


----------



## Chilli

thinking of you, I think you are being VERY strong and positive!!!


----------



## Kota

so glad you've got some answers, even if they weren't all 100% good. Like others have said, you've been so strong throughout these last few weeks, I really hope things start to turn upward for you now.


----------



## todteach

Sending you great big :hug: hun. xox


----------



## Cracker

What a time you have had Dano I am so sorry - but at least you know what has happened, the human body heals quicker than you imagine so I am sure you'll be back to full health soon, just please look after yourself sweetie and keep positive :hug:


----------



## lou1979

Godness you really have been through the mill havnt you huni

xxx


hope you start to feel better soon xx


----------



## Blondie

Oh honey, it just seems like it's been one thing after another with you :hug:

At least you know what has happened now and can be prepared for what is to come. You have been so strong with all this - an inspiration :hugs:

Take care xxx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks guys :hugs:

Dare I say it... I feel much better today & the bleeding has slowed to the odd bit of spotting. 

I know I've said it a few times before, but I think it might be just about over now, lol! :)


----------



## rachjim98

I sure hope so if not for your heart then at least for your sanity...
Glad your feeling a little better :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

I hope you are soon fully recovered hun :hugs:


----------



## susan_1981

At least you've got some answers now and can start afresh soon xxxx


----------



## Nicki2202

I hope thats the end of it for you hun and you can now try again if thats what you want to do xxx


----------



## Frippledip

OMG honey you just can't seem to catch a break! You are so strong just for going through all this. Fingers crossed that your cooker gets sorted out soon.
:hug:


----------

